
Help, got laid off and they wiped my personal iPhone. Is this standard protocol? - costanza32
Hey guys,<p>This morning I just got laid off from my job at a startup of around 300 people and before I left the room they had remotely wiped my iPhone.<p>Two quick questions:<p>1) How did they do this? Was there something installed on my phone?<p>2) Is this standard&#x2F;allowed?<p>Any help would be greatly appreciated!
======
DKnoll
Did you have your corporate Exchange account set up on the phone?

By default, this requires you grant the ability for remote wipe and other MDM
capabilities.

[https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/Aa998614(v=EXCHG...](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/Aa998614\(v=EXCHG.150\).aspx)

Is this standard/allowed? No idea. I think that's something to speak with a
lawyer about if you think it's worth it.

On one hand, it is your personal device. On the other hand, you obviously had
privileged company information on the device at least in regards to your
emails and to configure the email account you would have had to accept their
remote admin capabilities (I'm fairly certain you're prompted with this on iOS
but I'm an Android guy).

------
detaro
If you didn't install some device management tool or corporate app, you
probably had your company e-mail connected via ActiveSync, which allows this.

Apparently agreements covering this are not entirely unusual. If you haven't
signed one saying this, they clearly fucked up. Even if you did I'd think it
is bad form to do so without warning, unless they have really good reasons.

Takeaway: Keep work stuff off your phone completely, or access it over better
controlled channels.

------
caseyf7
Here's some more info. The comments are also helpful. The company should have
the data on their servers. Maybe you could get them to restore your device to
backup the data you need?

[http://9to5mac.com/2014/01/22/using-your-own-iphone-at-
work-...](http://9to5mac.com/2014/01/22/using-your-own-iphone-at-work-watch-
that-it-doesnt-get-wiped-when-you-leave/)

